# Fresh from the tumbler!



## tazmainiendigger (Jan 15, 2007)

Harz iz a cupple fresh from da tumbla! chur are purdier thenz a snowee daa! lol The cobalt beer came from the Maplewood dump. Bethlaham, N.H. The olive/citrine perfume from a Ossipee, N.H. farm dump, and the Pikes peak Ceredo from forum member Joel Bucci.... They would look better in a sunny window but O well it's snowing! Enjoy, Taz


----------



## southern Maine diver (Jan 15, 2007)

Hey Taz...

 Nice work on the tumbling job!![]  With all the fungus ridden ... coral  encrusted... slime covered... barnacle ridden... clam enhabitted... muscle clogged... mud filled... dirt covered... seaweed attached... bottles I find underwater, I should think about putting together a tumbler...[:-]  I thought about it before, but I rarely have the time to do it, workin too much!![] Anyway, the only free time I have, I spend it underwater bottle hunting.  

 This winter I will be going through the dozens of boxes I have of bottles and I will be making space![]  I hve to clear out the shelves and make room, so I will be selling off a lot.  I'll call you and chat with you about it.  I don't want to flood the market and God only knows how many bottles are already out there on Ebay.

 I think a lot of people are getting away from Ebay bottle buying... what say you?[8|]

 Wayne


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Jan 15, 2007)

I put all my bottles out for $4.99-9.99 regardless of what the books say! Some I lose on, but others go way over... go figuere??? Anyways having a ball doing it, and yes I am always looking to buy up lots! The phone is always on and the door always open Wayne! Taz


----------



## capsoda (Jan 15, 2007)

Hey Jim, What are those cobalt beers worth?


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Jan 15, 2007)

About a buck if they is full! [sm=lol.gif] Jim


----------



## mikmis (Jan 15, 2007)

hi jim, good job cleaning thoes bottles up they look realy nice. i like the ceredo were you able to tumble that one too?this one is also a ceredo.


----------



## mikmis (Jan 15, 2007)

2


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Jan 15, 2007)

Yes I cleaned that ! I got it from Joel seems he couldn't get the ghosty haze out of it. I backed off on the copper gave her a little xtra H20 and it came into it after 3 days of slow speed..... I believe it is a GXI-34 probally made in Virginia... Any idea on value? I thought of putting it out on fleabay..... Taz


----------



## mikmis (Jan 15, 2007)

well it came out realy nice jim. im not verry good with prices if i had to guess id say $100 to $150 but ill bet one of these other guys could give you alot estimate.


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Jan 15, 2007)

That sound pretty close to me Mike. I put it out hazy in the flea mkt for 90 now that it's clean I will probally go 125... Jim


----------

